# London....



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

After two weeks in Scotland, we need to be in London on the 13th July. We have a family event at Regent's Park.

I've found two campsites in London - Abbey Wood and Lee Valley. I emailed both a week ago and haven't heard back from either as yet.

Just wondering if anyone who knows London might be a able to tell us which one is nearer to Regent's Park - and also does anyone know of anywhere else we could park up for a couple of nights?

Thanks.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi JackieO

You will have to stay on the outskirts of London and travel in to Regents Park. You could try the CC site at Wyatts Covert, Denham which is just off of the M25. The site is a mile away from Denham station which offers a train service into London Marylebone station, from here it is a 10-15 min walk to Regents Park.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Camping club sites at Chertsey and Walton on Thames near main line trains.
Also Crystal Palace,if you can get on it,the Caravan Club must be making a fortune out of this,it's always congested with foreigners!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys...

We were hoping to park up and ride our bikes to the Park - but I'm guessing that's unlikely.

I don't know London at all and my geography is appalling.. Do you know which site is closest to Regent's Park?


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi We stopped at Lee Valley in Febuary, nice site very friendly staff.
Bus just out side the site to Edmonton Green Railway station then train in to liverpool street and then on a tube we went to leicester Square took 50 mins and cost just over £5 each for all modes of transport on day saver ticket available from camp shop, you can buy the day before and they will date it for the day you wish to travel to save time on the day.

The bus to Edmonton Green paying cash is £2 each and you can walk it in 20 mins so get the card it is value for money.

The approach to site is not spectacular (gas omiter etc but once on site it is fine.

We will visit again at some point to take in a show in London.

Martyn


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I lived in Redhill Surrey years ago and there was a site very near there which offered easy access to London by train. Just checked on Google and its still there.

Noel


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

JackieO said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> We were hoping to park up and ride our bikes to the Park - but I'm guessing that's unlikely.
> 
> I don't know London at all and my geography is appalling.. Do you know which site is closest to Regent's Park?


Brisey's suggestion of CC site at Denham is probably easiest - regular trains in to Marylebone, then short distance to Regents Park.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I feel a lot clearer about locations now. Will make some phone calls and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jackie

We dont take bookings from e-mail at Abbey Wood you can only book by phone or on the web-site, give us a bell and we will see if we have availability. The station is only five minutes walk away, then its 30 minutes to London Bridge then tube from there.

Phil & Jan (at Abbey Wood till 15th September)

P.S. I did PM you last week


----------

